# Eclipse, Suchfunktion



## Lennart (12. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit Eclipse 3.3. Es ist schön, dass Eclipse sooooooo viel kann.

Leider finde ich eine einfache Funktion nicht:
Ich möchte ganz normal nach einer beliebigen Zeichenkette in der gerade bearbeiteten Sourcedatei suchen. Der Cursor soll zur ersten Fundstelle springen. So wie bei jedem anderen Editor.

Bitte um Hilfe beim Ablegen der Scheuklappen!


----------



## SlaterB (12. Sep 2007)

Strg F (So wie bei jedem anderen Editor!)
für gesamten Workspace Strg H

edit: Eclipse 3.3 benutze ich nicht, wenn's da anders ist, dann sorry


----------



## Lennart (12. Sep 2007)

Danke!!!

Dummerweise habe ich die Suchfunktion im Menü "Search" gesucht.

(STRG+F funktioniert auch in v3.3.)

Grüße
Lennart


----------

